# Embroidery i2 for adobe illustator



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello, I am thinking about buying this product but, the Embroidery machine I have is a Brother, I've noticed that the Embroidery i2 software is done by Pulse who have some kind of partnership with 'Tajima'.

So my question is will the software work with a Brother Machine?

Is there a Universal Embroidery/digitizing file type that will work on every type of Embriodery Machine?


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't believe it should matter. We have a melco 4 needle and just bought earlier this month a Brother 600 II and we use Melco's embroidery software and all you do is save the file to whatever machine software you need. We just did a shirt for someone and saved it from a melco's stuff to brother and transfered to the machine and had no problem opening it and sewing it. From what I can see looking at the website it should do it. My suggestion though is email them and say hey I have a brother and want to make sure that I can save the file for a brother machine. I have a feeling they will say it can be done. Now you have my interest perking on this. Need to update the software we have since we have CS 2 and need min CS3.


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. 

I would email them but I cant seem to find an email, They only have a telephone number.

Im from the UK so the call may be rather expensive, I'll try to find a contact email again though


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

It looks like the best bet is contact pulsemicro. go to contact and click them and they have a contact button and they have a email address to send questions to. Hirsch looks like they are a dist of the software for the US and maybe they have someone in the UK who might be a dist or atleast someone on the other side of the planet who sells it for them. give me a update so I can see if its worth it. Just to get the disks for cs3 people want that arm and leg deal.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

depends on the file you save it in. brother will sew many different files.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

Brother can only see .PES files. i believe pulse can convert .EMB to any files.

POWERFUL EMBROIDERY SOFTWARE SOLUTIONS - Embroidery machines, Embroidery experts, Embroidery experts. | Twiga Industries Inc.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

RickyJ702 said:


> Brother can only see .PES files. i believe pulse can convert .EMB to any files.
> 
> POWERFUL EMBROIDERY SOFTWARE SOLUTIONS - Embroidery machines, Embroidery experts, Embroidery experts. | Twiga Industries Inc.


Hi Rick, You are partly correct. Brother machines can see .PES and also .DST files. Lollie


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Lollie Conn said:


> Hi Rick, You are partly correct. Brother machines can see .PES and also .DST files. Lollie


Also, an .EMB file is the native file format of Wilcom. The "native tongue" speaking software for Brother/Babylock machines, is PE Design and Palette.


----------



## abbashusain (Mar 3, 2011)

We were looking at the I2 software add on ourselves.

I would instead just go with the full pulse software. I've heard i2 can be glitchy, and because the license is online based, if your internet goes out, you will not be able to use i2


----------

